# Loader comforts



## treemover (Jun 16, 2008)

Have an older fiat fr 10 that we use daily in the dirt business, we are going to be using it on a pusher this year what are some creature comforts we could add to help with the fun. We have full leds, air seat, hvac, radio,radial tires so basics are covered, my concern is wiper, windshield and ice build up. It’s an older loader with a red dot ac so we don’t have any direct defrost vents. I was planning on rain ex and was looking at a heated wiper, thoughts? Anything else to make it more fun?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Added 2 fans in my loader , 1 blowing on front windshield , other on back window . Sliding window to let in a small amount of fresh air to help prevent fogging .


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow. My operator would love a radio! Lmao.... and yes like Shawzer a window fan is a must


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Just a radio, I want a Bose system.


----------



## treemover (Jun 16, 2008)

The little blower fans? We have 2 in there , we aren’t usually in it if we need defrost!


----------



## treemover (Jun 16, 2008)

I rather have radios than ear buds, I am old school, you can hear more in your environment without ear buds


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Heat....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Heat... That works...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Lots of little 12 volt heaters on the market now. You can even buy the aftermarket electric defrost strips for the back windows or the wiper storage area.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Lots of little 12 volt heaters on the market now. You can even buy the aftermarket electric defrost strips for the back windows or the wiper storage area.


Thats an idea, I could a defrost strip under my wipers. Thanks.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a 1984 fr10 I use for plowing. I used vacuum hose off the heater under the seat to add a windshield and side window defroster. Cut long slots in the hose so it rises across he windshield. I also have a 12 volt electric heater / defroster I use on the really cold days into it she warms up in the cab. Mine gets frost on the inside into she gets hot. If you have power I put a hot water block heater shes warm blooded so it gets things going in the heat Dept. I put the foam flooring in defiantly helps with the heat and nice on the feet.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I missed the no heat . HEAT is # 1 must have thing for comfort and safety being able to see out of windows . Plumb hoses off of engine and route inside cab to aftermarket 12 or 24 volt heater .


----------



## treemover (Jun 16, 2008)

No no, I have heat!! That would suck with no heat!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

check for knock outs on heater box for more vents, might be able to run more ductwork, otherwise as suggested 12v fans, school bus fans work well, usually 2 or 3 speed


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Sipe or cut some grooves in the tires will help a lot .


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

treemover said:


> No no, I have heat!! That would suck with no heat!


Tell me about it...6 hours no heat plowing the other day...


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Radial tires will suck. Defrost is a must.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Heat and a comfy seat for me. Next on the list is leg room, I hate sitting cramped in a small cab. Radio is ok, but I dont mind listening to the machine running.

I've got a staff member who is in a tractor, heats blasting, t shirt on, tunes cranked and all you hear is the beats pumping out of the cab. Whatever floats your boat I guess


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Theres so many aftermarket heat sources out there now. I came up in a trojan 1900z with barely any heat, added electric heaters, and then got a diesel fired unit from a over the road tractor. Worked out great. I also add heated seats to every single loader we own now. Have the seat rebuilt with new foam, and heat elements. Beat thing ever for creature comforts


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

treemover said:


> The little blower fans? We have 2 in there , we aren't usually in it if we need defrost!


Keep them fan blowing and your good to go as stated above. I got 4 fans in one of mine, yes you want to wax or rainx etc the windows.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

If it has air brakes wipers etc. make sure you got a dryer on it. If not you have to run the liquid in the air system over the winter, I found that out the hard way early one morning.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Finally figured out why my FM radio quit working . Cheap 13 " LED light apparently screws up the signal . Start singing I guess ......


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Heat & seat! I laid out the big dollars for the factory cab on my Kubota tractor/loader. Going on 10 years of cool ac and warm winter heat! Five grand seemed like a lot of money for the factory cab, its not!!!!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

lawn king said:


> Heat & seat! I laid out the big dollars for the factory cab on my Kubota tractor/loader. Going on 10 years of cool ac and warm winter heat! Five grand seemed like a lot of money for the factory cab, its not!!!!


10 years of warmth is certainly worth it not to mention the years to come.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

FredG said:


> Keep them fan blowing and your good to go as stated above. I got 4 fans in one of mine, yes you want to wax or rainx etc the windows.


On the inside? Does this help with fogging?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Aerospace Eng said:


> On the inside? Does this help with fogging?


Yes it does help. You can put a little wax on the inside to. The fans are a must in the older units anyways not sure on a newer units as I don't own any.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks. I’ll try it on my Belos, as there is no defrost for the side or rear glass.


----------

